# New Dish Install



## HigginsLakeBud (Jun 20, 2015)

I am a Dish customer with a 722 and 222 receiver and it is working fine. I found an inexpensive Dish HD (the black one) with a triple LNB to install at our weekend cabin. My plan was to carry my 222 back and forth for the weekends. I was unsuccessful getting a signal with this new dish install. Yes, I followed the azimuth, elevation and skew settings for that zip code. Since I had personally not used that new dish, I decided to bring that dish back to my main home (where I had a dish 1000/triple lnb installed) to troubleshoot. I know that the 222 receiver is working fine. Next I swapped LNBs and both were working fine. Then I swapped the physical dish/arm at my main home and cannot get a signal. This implies to me that something is wrong with the actual dish/arm and not the LNB or 222. I inspected the dish for damage, but it looks fine. Any suggestions, thoughts or ideas?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

How about What are you aiming at (Eastern Arc / Western Arc , SD only HD , satellite slots / locals would help enormously) ? And what specific equipment are you using. ?

From there we can proceed to give you some advice.


----------



## HigginsLakeBud (Jun 20, 2015)

222 receiver, 1000 dish with triple LNB, Western Arc looking for 110, 119 and 129, HD


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

The reciever will have numbers for a Dish500, which is 2/3 of what you have. You can get the full set on www.dishpointer.com (1000.2 WA)

The LNBs are straight forward, the one in the middle will be your 119. However, I've heard the coax connectors are not quite 1:1 with the LNBs.Anyway, cover the 110 and 129 LNBs with aluminum foil until you get 119 found and peaked up.Then remove the foil and re-run the check switch, then peak until you have your best compromise between all 3.

Your next question is are you using the DPP seperator or individual cables for both satellite tuners. There's really no functional difference between the 2, except for the 2nd run of cable. You can, of course use the coax output to go to 1 or more additional TVs. I would probably use a dedicated cable for this purpose.

If your cabling for the satellites is different between the 2 locations, then whenever you move the reciever, you will need to do the Check switch so the receiver can find all programming. You will need to do this at home and at your 2nd location.


----------

